

Hacker News comments with greatest number of upvotes, by month of posting - minimaxir
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZwonVX_KlDYhuhPnAAnVpdVRgu4LxldP74-c_kvOd5k/edit?usp=sharing

======
minimaxir
I am currently working on a blog post detailing an analysis of all 5.6 milion
HN comments, so I figured I'd get an exploratory perusal of the comments first
to see if there are any trends.

The reason I'm posting it is because it is _very_ interesting to see the
difference between a highly-rated comment in 2006-2010 and in 2012-2014. The
former are mostly Reddit quality, and it shows just how much HN has changed
over the years.

